# Pigeons Trapped in UK Building by Architects/now released



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The email of this cruel company is [email protected]

John

-------- Original Message --------
Subject: URGENT - ACTION REQUIRED
Date: Wed, 18 Apr 2007 22:13:08 +0100
From: STTSP <[email protected]>
Reply-To: STTSP <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>


Dear friend,

Dozens of pigeons will be dead in a couple of days at most if we cannot 
get
a particularly obnoxious company to act. Please read the self-explanatory
press release below and (politely) inundate CPMG with calls (0115 958 
9500)
immediately (even if you read this after the noon deadline; they still may
not have acted). Thanks so much – Niel.


PRESS RELEASE 18 APRIL 2007: for immediate release

CAMPAIGNERS' ULTIMATUM OVER DYING PIGEONS
>
> Dozens of pigeons, including young squabs (chicks), have spent a third 
> day trapped without food or water in a deserted Nottingham building after 
> a firm of architects placed netting over the broken windows the birds had 
> been using to access the buildings. An animal welfare group is now 
> threatening to prosecute the firm if they fail to release the birds by 
> noon tomorrow (Thursday April 19).
>
> C.P.M.G Architects of Warser Gate, Nottingham, ordered contractors to 
> place netting over the windows of the building, situated adjacent to Euro 
> RSCG Riley of 33 Pilcher Gate. Instead of liaising with animal welfare 
> campaigners and removing the resident pigeons and squabs first, the 
> contractors proceeded to trap the birds in the building and have ignored 
> calls to release them.
>
> A spokesman for Save the Trafalgar Square Pigeons (STTSP), which is 
> currently locked in a legal battle with the Mayor of London over his 
> plans to kill 1,500 pigeons, explained that the architects and their 
> contractors had broken the law and could face a jail sentence of up to 
> six months. “All wild birds, pigeons included, enjoy legal protection 
> under the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981,” said Niel Hansen. “The 
> contractors tried to claim that there were holes in the roof where the 
> birds could leave, but an RSPCA inspector today confirmed this was 
> untrue.”
>
> STTSP is also critical of the RSPCA inspector for not ensuring the birds 
> were freed by their staff this afternoon, but instead accepting vague and 
> as yet unfulfilled assurances from the architects that they would release 
> the birds later.
>
> “We have bent over backwards to be reasonable about this, we know 
> mistakes happen,” said Mr Hansen, “but these birds have now been trapped 
> for three days and won’t survive much longer. We put CPMG Architects on 
> notice that if the birds have not been freed by noon tomorrow, they face 
> the prospect of a private prosecution in the criminal courts. People who 
> act so irresponsibly and callously must face the consequences.”


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Canary Jayne telephoned the company this afternoon and was told that the pest control company had returned and broken some windows . They had been inundated by irate calls so perhaps they will think twice about what they are doing next time.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*OK - update in last few minutes -pigeons freed*

False alarm - but shows what determined people can do

John


NOTTINGHAM PIGEONS FREED - THANK YOU!!!!

Further to our recent email asking for your help to free dozens of pigeons
trapped when contractors netted broken windows at a Nottingham building, we
can tell you that the contractors returned to free the birds this morning -
ironically by breaking more windows!

There is little doubt that this would not have happened without continued
calls and emails, so our grateful thanks to everyone who took the trouble to
contact the company. By 11.00am the company was on the phone to STTSP
pleading with us to stop our supporters ringing, saying their switchboard
was "red hot" with a continuous flood of calls, and even threatening to sue
us (when challenged, they couldn't work out what they would be suing us
for!!). It must be a safe bet that they will never again act so inhumanely
and thoughtlessly.

The company's story has changed through the day - some of you will have been
told the pigeons were never trapped at all (despite two RSPCA inspectors
confirming otherwise when they eventually visited yesterday!), others will
have been told the truth, that the birds were released this morning, while
others have apparently been told that the police had allegedly confirmed
that no offence had taken place.

Whatever you were told the truth is simple. The birds were trapped. The
company did nothing about it, despite numerous requests, until public
pressure forced them to. So again - a big thank you!! See below for a
report on the fiasco in the local evening paper.

Niel

FROM TODAY'S NOTTINGHAM EVENING POST:

ANGER AS CITY BIRDS TRAPPED
Architects were today threatened with court action by animal welfare
campaigners for trapping pigeons in a derelict city building.

Dozens of birds, including young squabs, have spent three days without food
or water in 33 Pilcher Gate, in the city centre.

James McArtney Architects, owners of the property, had netting put over
broken windows.

Animal welfare group Save the Trafalgar Square Pigeons has threatened to
prosecute the Warser Gate-based firm if it failed to remove the netting by
noon today.

But a spokesman for the architects said an RSPCA inspector was satisfied
removal of a window would be sufficient to free the pigeons.

"They were happy with that arrangement," he said.

"The people that carried out the work are fully registered. They [the RSPCA]
were fully satisfied everything they [the workmen] did was above board."


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so glad.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank goodness these birds were freed eventually...... 

I have a bit of a difficult but similar situation in East Sheen London. I noticed a derelict building with netting put up over the windows but could see pigeons inside. Going around to the rear of the building I could see two gaps where pigeons can get in and out, but not before I counted 3 dead pigeons caught up in netting. Breaks my heart when I see that. 

The placard on the side of the building relates to a company that has been dissolved, so I have written to the council about this as some of the netting is fairly new - someone has been to the building recently and tried to reinforce the netting albeit not too successfully which is great for the pigeons.

I have since made some progress in finding out who the insolvency practioners are for this company and I have written to them to ask that they repair the netting properly but ensuring that all pigeons ( and squabs) are removed and passed to me ( squabs) if possible.

I will keep you posted on progress. 

Tania x


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, TANIA!!!

Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

It is a great tragedy that things like this happen. I don't see how the building occupants could sleep those nights the pigeons were trapped, knowing they could get no food or water.

It makes me think back to last spring when a caring young man took the time and trouble to rescue nearly 40 eggs, squabs and fledglings from an attic before it was boarded up for renovations. I know the parents missed their young but they were not boarded up to die and at least 25 of their babies are now in our back yard, others have been released and the remainder are at another home less than 5 miles away from us.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

glad to hear they were freed


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> It is a great tragedy that things like this happen. I don't see how the building occupants could sleep those nights the pigeons were trapped, knowing they could get no food or water.
> 
> It makes me think back to last spring when a caring young man took the time and trouble to rescue nearly 40 eggs, squabs and fledglings from an attic before it was boarded up for renovations. I know the parents missed their young but they were not boarded up to die and at least 25 of their babies are now in our back yard, others have been released and the remainder are at another home less than 5 miles away from us.


Gotta love them _CHB's_!!!!!!!


----------

